# Devil May Cry vs God Hand vs Ninja Gaiden



## Timur Lane (Jan 20, 2008)

Which of this games are the hardest, and which of the universes would have won in an all-out-brawl.

Discuss.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

I know for a fact DMC's DMD Mode is nigh-impossible. And by universes, are you including Mundus, the filler villain Arius, and Arkham with Sparda's power?


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I know for a fact DMC's DMD Mode is nigh-impossible. And by universes, are you including Mundus, the filler villain Arius, and Arkham with Sparda's power?



painkiller should have known u will show up  well i agree with u pain killar and BTW did u check out the DMC thread as of lately


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 20, 2008)

It's clear that none of you have played God Hand, it shits all over DMC in the hard department (the game actually adjusts itself how hard it is, so if you start to own your opponents the game will be even harder)
Hard mode plus the highest adjustment level (which is named DIE!!) is not possible for a normal human to complete.

And yes, I am including them too Painkiller.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> painkiller should have known u will show up  well i agree with u pain killar and BTW did u check out the DMC thread as of lately



The latest spoiler is rather...paradoxical, to say the least.



Timur Lane said:


> It's clear that none of you have played God Hand, it shits all over DMC in the hard department (the game actually adjusts itself how hard it is, so if you start to own your opponents the game will be even harder)
> Hard mode plus the highest adjustment level (which is named DIE!!) is not possible for a normal human to complete.
> 
> And yes, I am including them too Painkiller.



I feel that you've never played 1 or 3 on Dante Must Die! Mode, especially for the special edition. I know those games like the back of my hand, and I tell you, it's no easy feat trying to dodge countless assaults while keeping up your style gauge and killing countless enemies.

You do know, by the way, that Mundus is...eh...a..."God", right?


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 20, 2008)

> I feel that you've never played 1 or 3 on Dante Must Die! Mode, especially for the special edition. I know those games like the back of my hand, and I tell you, it's no easy feat trying to dodge countless assaults while keeping up your style gauge and killing countless enemies.



Yes i have, and whats your point really, the same thing applies to God Hand aswell only on a much larger scale (because of the adjustment system)




> You do know, by the way, that Mundus is...eh...a..."God", right?



You mean as in godly powerful right, not as in God=omnipotent.
If Mundus was truly omnipotent, Dante wouldn't stand a chance in hell against him.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

Timur Lane said:


> Yes i have, and whats your point really, the same thing applies to God Hand aswell only on a much larger scale (because of the adjustment system)



This part of the "Battle" is based more on opinion, then, let's get that out of the way.



> You mean as in godly powerful right, not as in God=omnipotent.
> If Mundus was truly omnipotent, Dante wouldn't stand a chance in hell against him.



There's a reason why I quoted "God". I'm not exactly calling him omnipotent, but yes, he is insanely strong, as well as a humongous antagonist to boot.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I feel that you've never played 1 or 3 on Dante Must Die! Mode, especially for the special edition. I know those games like the back of my hand, and I tell you, it's no easy feat trying to dodge countless assaults while keeping up your style gauge and killing countless enemies.
> 
> You do know, by the way, that Mundus is...eh...a..."God", right?



Try doing that with no camera controls, no targeting of any kind, no auto-aim, and no way of keeping multiple enemies from ganging up on you.

That's God Hand.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Try doing that with no camera controls, no targeting of any kind, no auto-aim, and no way of keeping multiple enemies from ganging up on you.
> 
> That's God Hand.



It's not like DMC forces you to use auto-aim, and there are parts within the game where you get jumped and you have to keep them off your back.


----------



## Flamefang (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know about the others, but the original DMC 3 is INSANE. I mean really, you die once, and you have to restart the whole level unless you got orbs. This makes bosses insanely hard. Not to mention, that even the first boss of DMC 3 is just plain ridiculously hard, even without the whole "restart the whole level" thing.
Having said that, this is not so much in the hard because you need a lot of practice kind of way, its that dying sets you back by a lot, and it is stupidly hard to not die (especially on the last difficulty i believe, where its OHKO which makes one random fodder lethal)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2008)

I never played god hand
ninja gaiden was to hard
dmc was awesome
dante rapes everyone


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> It's not like DMC forces you to use auto-aim, and there are parts within the game where you get jumped and you have to keep them off your back.



I also forgot to mention that you have no ranged attacks, can't jump, can't run worth a damn (you can run forward, that's it), and you can't block.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2008)

DMC 3 wasnt as bad as everyone says untill DMD mode.

But from what im hearing God Hand wasnt just hard, it seemes to be a crappy game.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> I also forgot to mention that you have no ranged attacks, can't jump, can't run worth a damn (you can run forward, that's it), and you can't block.



You can't block unless Dante is equipped with that guarding style, and Vergil can't block _period_.You can strictly use Devil Arms, sans Nevan using basic attacks, and if you want a worthy challenge or just completely crazy, you can just take damage and prepare basic combos.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> You can't block unless Dante is equipped with that guarding style, and Vergil can't block _period_.You can strictly use Devil Arms, sans Nevan using basic attacks, and if you want a worthy challenge or just completely crazy, you can just take damage and prepare basic combos.



Let me put it this way: I can play DMC3, and I'm decent enough in DMD mode to not get completely raped in the first level.

I died about 3 minutes into God Hand on Normal difficulty. Twice.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Let me put it this way: I can play DMC3, and I'm decent enough in DMD mode to not get completely raped in the first level.
> 
> I died about 3 minutes into God Hand on Normal difficulty. Twice.



Regular, or Special Edition?


----------



## Jin22 (Jan 21, 2008)

As far as diffifulty, Ninja Gaiden would get DMC in my opinion, considering I'm using the NG Black version.

I haven't played God Hand.  It's the type of game I'm into so, I'll get around to it eventually.


An all-out brawl between the universes would be up in the air if you ask me.  In any case, that's debatetable.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 21, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Regular, or Special Edition?



Special Edition.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-CO-rsEK-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 21, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Special Edition.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-CO-rsEK-c[/YOUTUBE]



Looks interesting, although it reminds me of DMC2 for some odd reason...I find the power rangers rip-off irksome as well.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden easily.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden is beyond hard. In my opinion, it's the hardest.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 21, 2008)

Diden't play much of Ninja Gaiden, but from my first impression is that it's pretty hard (can't decide if God Hand or Ninja Gaiden are the hardest)

But i gotta admit, DMC 4 looks like it can be the most challenging in the series so far.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

IMO, Godhand just has fuck hard boss battles (who are cheap as shit ).


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 21, 2008)

Thinking of any special TWF??


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

The boss after you fight the Devil-Hand.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 21, 2008)

The last boss you mean, know what you're talking about (fucker is goddamn ridiculous)

It doesn't help that he has like two health bars and crazy offensive power.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

Or that when playing the game in hard mode, you use up most of your items fighting the Devil-Hand, regardless of what you try to do.

Cheap boss is cheap as hell. But I loved that game.

It was so fucking over-the-top.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Ikaruga                   .



Word up


As for the choices I give it to Ninja Gaiden Black on Master Ninja.  That shit infuriated me to no end.  And I NEVER get angry at a game.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLTQRJXzwP0[/YOUTUBE]

Thread over.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2008)

There'sa level 2 on Ghosts n' Goblins? WTF?!?


----------



## Darts (Jan 21, 2008)

God hand wins if you include the KMS challenge on hard (No god hand, roulette)


----------

